# New 2015 Outback 298Re



## Dcahanin (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got our first travel trailer! Super excited but already having issues with outside flood light and bathroom fan not working.. I will repost in correct forum for suggestions.. Right now just happy for my family to have this beautiful beast )


----------



## Dcahanin (Oct 16, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Congratulations on your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers. The adventure is just beginning and Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


thank you very much!!!
here she is! i swear i didnt plan for it to match my new king ranch expedition







thats my story and im stickin to it


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!!!!!!

Where abouts in Texas are you?

Just south of DFW here.

Texas Friends
Bryan and Vanessa


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new adventure rig!!







Now that is one pretty monster to motor on down the road.


----------



## Dcahanin (Oct 16, 2014)

Texas Friends said:


> Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where abouts in Texas are you?
> 
> ...


We're out in Katy


----------



## Dcahanin (Oct 16, 2014)

Leedek said:


> Congrats on the new adventure rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!! &#128513;


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers


----------

